# President's Day 2020



## RadishRose (Feb 14, 2020)

*Presidents'* *Day* for the year 2020 is celebrated/ observed on Monday, February 17th.. President's Day, also known as Washington's Birthday, is on the third Monday of February each year and is a federal holiday in the United States. 

The day is, in practice, often used to honor and remember all past US presidents, and in particular Washington, Abraham Lincoln and Thomas Jefferson. President's Day was created in 1879

As a federal holiday, many banks and schools are closed in observance of Presidents' Day. The New York Stock Exchange and NASDAQ are closed for trading on Presidents' Day. The post office is not open and non-essential federal workers have the day off.


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 14, 2020)

Mount Rushmore  ...   a place to visit at least once in a lifetime  - a great experience!


----------

